# Suche neues Touchscreen-Handy ca.250€



## xarruso (25. Mai 2009)

Hi Leute,
ich suche ein Touchscreenhandy für max. 250-280€.
Ich hab scho bissl im Internet gesucht und hab auch scho des Samsung SGH-F480 ice silver gefunden. Des hat mir vom Aussehen her sehr gut gefallen  aber im Internet gibt es auch sehr viele schlechte Berichte, so hab ich schon gelesen, dass keine Radio-Sender gefunden werden, oder Lautstärkeeinstellungen nicht gespeichert werden, oder die Gesprächsqualität recht schlecht ist... Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit dem Handy und kann diese Berichte bestätigen oder richtigstellen?

Bei einem Handy wäre mir wichtig:
- Touchscreen
- möglichst flach
- Design ähnlich wie Samsung SGH-F480 ice silver (schwarz, edel)
- Display immer gut sichtbar, ob im Dunklen oder der prallen Sonne
- intuitive Steuerung, wie man so gern sagt^^
- robust gegen Krazer (oder Etui), Stöße, Fingerabdrücke
- mp3 player mit Playlists und guter Klangqualität
- Videoplayer in befridigender Qualität 
- mind. gute Gesprächsqualität (ich mein dafür hat ma dochn Handy)
- Kalender mit Outlook synkronisierbar (sollte aber auch wirklich funktionieren...) 
- Bluetooth, USB, micro SD erweiterbar oder schon ein speicher von 8GB vorhanden
- 3,5 Klinke Anschluss oder Adapter (im Lieferumfang)
Das Handy sollte natürlich auch flott und stabil laufen. Der Akku sollte natürlich auch kein völliges Klump sein 

Weniger wichtig
- GPS wäre lustig aber wohl zu teuer...
- Kamera: dafür hab ich meine Digitalkamera
- WLAN


Joa ich hoffe, ich hab nix vergessen  !

Freu mich schon auf eure Antworten!
mfg Xarruso


----------



## scholz-andreas1 (25. Mai 2009)

wie wäre das Samsung S8300


----------



## taks (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Suche neues Touchscreen-Handy ca.250€*

LG KC910 Renoir 
Nokia 5800 XpressMusic


bei www.area-mobile.de gibts Testberichte.


----------



## xarruso (25. Mai 2009)

Danke für die Antworten, werde mir gleich mal ein paar Tests durchlesen und die Handys vergleichen...


----------



## Riezonator (25. Mai 2009)

ich empfehl dir auch das nokia dank Symbian S60 sehr viel stabiler als das LG arena und auch besser mit programmen zu erweitern


----------



## pixelflair (25. Mai 2009)

Also das S8300 UT is bissel teurer als 250€ 


Samsung S5230 Smart-Touch

ist quasi der "kleine" bruder vom F-480.. allerdings neuer  gucks dir halt mal an.. fands eigentlich ganz gut, bin nämlich auch auf der suche in der gleichen preisklasse...


----------



## Lassreden (25. Mai 2009)

Ipohne !


----------



## scholz-andreas1 (26. Mai 2009)

Samsung Omnia 8GB oder 16GB


----------



## xarruso (26. Mai 2009)

Ja des Samsung S5230 hab ich auch scho angschaut, weiß eigentlich jemand wann des S5600 rauskommt, ich hab dazu leider nix gefunden. Es soll dem S5230 sehr ähnlich sein, nur mit UMTS und mehr Features. Gibt es eigentlich schon deutsche Tests des S5230??

Das Omnia und das IPhone sind etwas zu teuer, so viel Geld will ich eig. nicht für ein Handy ausgeben.


----------



## O.G. LOC (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Suche neues Touchscreen-Handy ca.250€*

LG kp500


----------



## n0stradamus (26. Mai 2009)

Hi,

wenn du noch ein wenig warten kannst,
vorraussichtlich wird Nokia im September das XpressMusic 5530 rausbringen,
eine verkleinerte Variante des 5800.
Hoffentlich auch billiger 

MfG


----------



## Da_Frank (26. Mai 2009)

Sony Ericson P1i. Super Teil, bin voll zufrieden damit.


----------



## scholz-andreas1 (26. Mai 2009)

Datenblatt des Samsung S5230 | inside-handy.de

Hier ein testbericht zum Samsung S5230


----------



## xarruso (27. Mai 2009)

Zunächst ein dickes Dankeschön an alle die mir bis jetzt geholfen ham

Also nach einigen Tests hat sich das Renoir zum vorläufigen favoriten  entwickelt, weil es mir vom Aussehen her sehr gut gefällt und ie Tests unf Benutzerwertungen überwiegend positiv waren. Hat von euch vielleicht einer dieses Handy und kann es mit empfehlen oder davon abraten??
Welche Vorteile hat das Renior gegenüber dem 100€ günstigeren KP500??

Als nächstes werde ich mit das S5230 von Samsung etwas genauer anschauen. Das S5600 gibt es in Deutschland ja noch nicht, oder??

Wenn jemand noch Handyvorschläge hat, dann nur raus damit!!

mfg Xarruso


*PS:*
Hab entdeckt, dass es bei amazon.de ein LG KC910 zu kaufen gibt, ist das eine andere Version als das KC910 *Renior*, oder handelt es sich um das selbe Handy??


----------



## Benoir (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Suche neues Touchscreen-Handy ca.250€*

Irgendwie verstehe ich nicht, wie man nach einem TS Handy in dieser Preisklasse sucht und dann nicht automatisch zum Nokia 5800 XM kommt, ein in dieser Preisklasse ungeschlagenes Stück mobile Kommunikation. Allein was dieses Handy alles kann, da bezahlt man bei anderen deutlich mehr dafür. In der Xonio Bestenliste ist das Handy die unumstrittene Nr. 1:
Handys Bestenliste - Xonio

Viele bezeichnen es auch als den iPhone-Killer, obwohl selbst ich dies als bekennender Fan des 5800ers für etwas übertrieben halte. Aber das Nokia hat halt noch einige Features mehr an Board, wo das iPhone abschmiert, dafür gibts für letzteres momentan noch mehr Programme. Natürlich ist es aber auch deutlich teurer. Übrigens gibt es inzwischen auch genügend Themes und sogar ein Prog fürs Nokia, mit welchem es dem iPhone optisch gleichgestellt ist. Das Theme habe ich selber drauf, denn mir gefallen z.B. die Icons vom iPhone. Jetzt hat inzwischen seit vorgestern auch der Nokia Ovi-Store für dieses Handy geöffnet, wo es massenweise auch kostenlose Progs gibt. Symbian ist nunmal ein offenes Betriebssystem. Ich kann es nur jedem empfehlen. Einziger Wermutstropfen ist die relativ bescheidenen Bildqualität der Fotos der integrierten Kamera bei schlechten Lichtverhältnissen (auch wenn selbst die Kamera des Nokias der im iPhone überlegen sein soll laut div. Tests). Aber sein wir mal ehrlich, es ist in erster Linie ein Handy. Für wirkliche Fotos sollte es in den meisten Fällen schon auch eine richtige Digicam sein. Für gute bis sehr gute Schnappschüsse reicht die 3,2MP Cam des 5800 allemal.


----------



## xarruso (1. Juni 2009)

Natürlich bin ich auch auf das XpressMusic gekommen und habe es mir genauer angeschaut aber es gefällt mir optisch einfach nicht so gut wie das Renoir. Es ist einfach ein kleines Dickerchen. Auch in Sachen Verarbeitung sieht es so aus als hätte das Renoir die Nase vorn. Ebenso scheint die Bedienung besser gelungen zu sein.
Außerdem denke ich, dass sich beide Handys auch Leistungstechnisch auf einer Wellenlänge befinden, vorausgesetzt man lädt sich noch eine Navisoftware fürs Renoir (Bsp. We-Travel) und Opera-Mini für den Internetgenuss (beides kostenlos und läuft auch sicher, des hab ich scho recherchiert). Die gute Videowiedergabe des Renoir ist für mich auch ein echter Pluspunkt und auch der Musikplayer scheint gut gelungen!
Kleine Nachteile für das Renoir ist sicherlich die 3,5-Klinkenbuchse des 5800. Beim Renoir benötigt man einen Adapter und kann auch nicht mehr gleichzeitig den Akku aufladen und über die Kopfhörer Musik hören (beides wird an der selben Buchse angestöpselt) und natürlich die Tatsache, dass es fürs XpressMusic viel mehr Programme gibt weil das Betriebssystem weiter verbreitet ist . 
Ach und da wären noch die Lautsprecher die einige bemängeln. Mein Freund hat aber das KP500 und die Lautsprecher dort (ich denke beim Renoir werden die selben verwendet, weil das KP500 ja nur der kleine Bruder ist ) finde ich wirklich nicht schlecht! 

Was wären denn deiner Meinung nach die Vorteile des Nokia XpressMusik gegenüber dem Renoir, vielleicht entscheide ich mich ja noch um!

mfg Xarruso

*PS:*
Braucht man für die GPS funktion des XM eine bestehende Internetverbindung, also entstehen da Verbindungskosten??


----------



## Meinpcistplatt (1. Juni 2009)

@Xarruso: Wenn das 5800 Xpress Music einen GPS-Empfänger besitzt, dann nicht. Das Ganze nennt sich dann nur GPS.

Bei der Variante mit Nutzung des Mobilfunknetzes zur Positionsbestimmung handelt es sich um A-GPS, soganntes "assisted GPS". 

Für die aktive Nutzung des GPS-Empfgängers, d.h. wenn du nicht nur wissen möchtest, wo du gerade bist, sondern dich zu einem bestimmten Ort führen lassen möchtest, wollen aber alle Handy-Anbieter noch einen zusätzlichen Obulus von dir haben.


----------



## Bang0o (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Suche neues Touchscreen-Handy ca.250€*



Da_Frank schrieb:


> Sony Ericson P1i. Super Teil, bin voll zufrieden damit.


ich sekundiere


----------



## xarruso (4. Juni 2009)

Hi,
bin jetz in meiner Meinung umgeschwenkt nachdem ich mir das Nokia 5800 XpressMusic genauer angeschaut hab. Dann hab ich auch noch gelesen, dass die Lautsprecher des Renoir bei vielen Usern kaputt gegangen sind , was natürlich garnicht geht!!
Ich hab aber nochn paar Fragen zum Navi des XM. Und zwar hab ich gelesen, dass in den ersten 3 Monaten das Navi in seinem ganzen Funktionsumfang kostenlos ist. Danach läuft die Lizenz ab und manche Teile des Navis können dann erst nach Erwerb einer neuen Lizenz genutzt werden. Welche Funktionen fallen denn da weg??

Was ich mit dem Navie machen will ist:
- Route berechenen (Entfernung ausrechnen und kürzesten Weg suchen)
- Route befahren (ich will auf dem Screen in Echtzeit angezeigt bekommen wo ich fahre, wie weit es noch zum Ziel ist und, wenn ich falsch fahre weg neu berechnen  )
- Einfach so Fahren (Mich immer in Echtzeit auf der Karte anzeigen und gegebenfalls bereits zurückgelegten Weg [sowohl auf der Karte als roten Strich, als auch die Entfernung] und auch Geschwindigkeit anzeigen)
- auf der Karte Ziel manuell wählen einfach Ort antippen, ohne Straße eingeben, Start aktuelle Position

Was der oben genannten Sachen kann ich auch nach Ablauf der Lizenz noch kostenlos nutzen gegebenfalls auch mit A-GPS. 
Gibt es vielleichz eine bestenfalls kostenlose Navisoftware fürs XM, die das kann??  

Freue mich auf die Antworten 
mfg Xarruso

*Edit:*
Kennt jemand eine deutsche Site mit Programen und Themes für das XM, ich hab bis jetz nur Engliche gfunden.


----------



## slayerdaniel (4. Juni 2009)

zum 5800XM

Nokia 5800 Forum
sehr gutes Forum, alles nur zum 5800 

btw. ich hab meinen Kauf bisher nicht bereut! 

Zur Navisoftware: Um Routenbefahrung in Echtzeit nach den 3 Monaten nutzen zu können musst du eine Lizenz erwerben. Vor kurzem für 3 Jahre 79,90 Euro, Standardpreis is aber 99 Euro. Kartenupdates und alles inklusive. Also nicht jährlich ne neue Version kaufen mit den neuen Strassen, so wie bei anderen Navis.
Navigieren geht übrigends auch ohne zugeschaltetem Internet, falls du keine Trafficflatrate hast.

Es gibt auch kostenlose Naviversionen, allerdings nicht so ausgereift, und beim Preis finde ich, kann man nich meckern.


----------



## [Jig$aW] (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Suche neues Touchscreen-Handy ca.250€*

Mmh...
ich kann das mit den Kritikpunkten beim Samsung SCG-F480 nicht bestätigen (aber Radio hab ich noch nie gehört). Ich hab das Handy und 
1.) es sieht fanstastisch aus
2.) hat nen guten .mp3-Player
3.) hat ne gute Kamera

Ich kann dir das nur empfehlen
Aber ob es neuerdings bessere gibt... Ich hab mich seitdem ich es habe nicht mehr mit Handys beschäftigt

|greetZ


----------



## Benoir (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Suche neues Touchscreen-Handy ca.250€*

Hier eins der bisher erhältlichen kostenlosen Navis auch für das Nokia 5800 XM: skobbler | Locations und Freunde finden
Habe ich bereits mal genutzt, es funktioniert vorzüglich. Allerdings fallen äußerst geringfügige Internetkosten (wenige kilobyte) an bei jeder Routenberechnung wenn man es nutzt. Dafür kostet das Prog und auch deren Karten nichts (allein werbefinanziert). Empfehlenswert. 

Übrigens hat das 5800 Super Stereo-Lautsprecher mit integriertem Surround-Modus. Und was die Videos betrifft soll es kein besseres geben als dieses.


----------



## xarruso (8. Juni 2009)

Danke, werd mir skobbler mal genauer anschaun 
Des blöde is, dass bei meiner Prepaid nach Dauer der Internetbenutzung gerechnet wird und nicht nach der Menge der übertragenen Daten 

Hab auch noch We-Travel gefunden, benötigt gar keine Internetverbindung, was bei meiner Prepaid ja von Vorteil ist.

Kann man bei skobbler, Nokia Maps oder auch We-Travel Unterpunkte mit in die Route mit aufnehmen. Also ich will von A nach B fahren aber vorher noch einen Kumpel bei C abholen, was einen kleinen Umweg bedeutet.

Noch ne kurze Frage zu A-GPS:
Wenn man mithilfe von A-GPS beim Start schneller Satelitengefunden hat, kann man es dann ausschalten ohne die Navisoftware zu beenden, also die Internetverbindung kappen??

Zum F480:
Soweit ich weiß hat es aber kein WLAN und auch kein GPS, kostet aber in etwa so viel wie das XM.


----------



## Blasphemy (8. Juni 2009)

SE OMNIA oder das neue LG (arena?) ansonsten find ich die meisten andren touchscreen handys net so dolle.. wenn dann iPhone imo ^^ 

Hab selbst einen iPod Touch 2G und das Ding is einfach genial.


----------

